# GEICO "hybrid" rideshare insurance



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, here is my experience buying a rideshare policy from Geico:

Pre-Uber I had a pretty decent personal auto policy w/Geico: 100/300/50 liability UM/UIM, Comp, Collision, emergency road service, rental reimbursement, and 1K medpay (or PIP as it's called in some places).

I started driving for Uber earlier this month and initially thought I'd be okay with my original personal auto policy because although my Geico policy specifically said that it doesn't cover vehicles while they're being driven for rideshare purposes, it didn't say that was grounds for cancellation, either. My understanding from the Uber website is that Uber covers drivers in Stage One (logged on, no passenger) for liability w/limits of 50/100/25. And it covers us in Stage Two (on the way to pick up passenger or w/passenger) w/liability limits of 1 million, plus comprehensive/collision IF you had that coverage with your personal policy.

However, I was nervous about Geico cancelling me anyway. Also, as I reread the Uber policy info two big problems became apparent w/the Stage One coverage: 1) 50K is NOT ENOUGH; and 2) there's no coverage for damage to your automobile even if you maintain collision/comp with your personal policy. But your personal policy specifically excludes coverage for the times when you're logged on.

So I did some Googling and found that Geico offers rideshare insurance that it calls a "hybrid policy" (hybrid of personal & commercial I guess) and that it was available in SC. Info here: https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/

I called Geico and asked for a rideshare quote. I got a quote for a policy for $100/300/50 liability/UM/UIM plus collision/comp for almost the same price I've been paying for the personal policy. So I went ahead and bought it. The Geico rep then cancelled my personal policy and I immediately got an email from the Geico personal ins. side expressing regret for my cancellation and saying they were glad to have me as a customer for 9 years. This gave me a little pang as Geico has been *very* good to me and I really hope that switching to a commercial product doesn't mess me up when I stop Ubering and try to go back to a personal policy. But at least I have the security of knowing that I *am* covered and that Geico won't cancel me for ridesharing.

The Geico rideshare policy is entirely a commercial product and I'll no longer be dealing with the friendly Geico reps on the personal side. The dec page for my rideshare policy is actually 12 pages long and a lot harder to read than the dec page for a personal policy. When I got it I had to call Geico commercial to make sure that I had the coverage that I was expecting (it turns out they don't offer roadside assistance, which is fine bc I'll get AAA) and that policy didn't have medpay, but I was able to add 5K of medpay coverage for $5.00 a month.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Only 12 pages? Mine was 17.

Good to hear it's working out. Some states may have limited availability, but in most there is no reason to avoid an insurance policy with Ride Share Endorsement.

I've had Geico for personal auto and renters insurance for years. I had a total loss apartment fire not too long ago and they paid out 110% of the coverage with no deductible. I was rear ended not too long ago by a Geico insured driver, got my repairs done with no problem and zero hassle.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Only 12 pages? Mine was 17.
> 
> Good to hear it's working out. Some states may have limited availability, but in most there is no reason to avoid an insurance policy with Ride Share Endorsement.
> 
> I've had Geico for personal auto and renters insurance for years. I had a total loss apartment fire not too long ago and they paid out 110% of the coverage with no deductible. I was rear ended not too long ago by a Geico insured driver, got my repairs done with no problem and zero hassle.


Do you have Geico for ridesharing as well?


----------



## LilRedWagon (Apr 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> I called Geico and asked for a rideshare quote. I got a quote for a policy for $100/300/50 liability/UM/UIM plus collision/comp for almost the same price I've been paying for the personal policy. So I went ahead and bought it. The Geico rep then cancelled my personal policy and I immediately got an email from the Geico personal ins. side expressing regret for my cancellation and saying they were glad to have me as a customer for 9 years. This gave me a little pang as Geico has been *very* good to me and I really hope that switching to a commercial product doesn't mess me up when I stop Ubering and try to go back to a personal policy. But at least I have the security of knowing that I *am* covered and that Geico won't cancel me for ridesharing.
> 
> The Geico rideshare policy is entirely a commercial product and I'll no longer be dealing with the friendly Geico reps on the personal side. The dec page for my rideshare policy is actually 12 pages long and a lot harder to read than the dec page for a personal policy. When I got it I had to call Geico commercial to make sure that I had the coverage that I was expecting (it turns out they don't offer roadside assistance, which is fine bc I'll get AAA) and that policy didn't have medpay, but I was able to add 5K of medpay coverage for $5.00 a month.


So you never found the 'hybrid' policy you mentioned initially? I got a quote from Geico in Illinois on a 2013 Honda Fit
for $195. per month that was commercial$50,000/$100,000/PD liability/UMBI/$5000 Medical/towing/labor/rental with a $1000 ded.

I'm just saying they added medical. Another thread mentioned it was actually cheap to lower the deductible, so I'm going to try to keep my eye on that.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

LilRedWagon said:


> So you never found the 'hybrid' policy you mentioned initially? I got a quote from Geico in Illinois on a 2013 Honda Fit
> for $195. per month that was commercial$50,000/$100,000/PD liability/UMBI/$5000 Medical/towing/labor/rental with a $1000 ded.
> 
> I'm just saying they added medical. Another thread mentioned it was actually cheap to lower the deductible, so I'm going to try to keep my eye on that.


I guess it's hybrid in that it covers you when you're driving on personal time as well as ridesharing? I'm a little unclear on that tbh.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Do you have Geico for ridesharing as well?


Yes my current Hybrid Auto Insurance with Rideshare Endorsement is with Geico.



LilRedWagon said:


> So you never found the 'hybrid' policy you mentioned initially? I got a quote from Geico in Illinois on a 2013 Honda Fit
> for $195. per month that was commercial$50,000/$100,000/PD liability/UMBI/$5000 Medical/towing/labor/rental with a $1000 ded.
> 
> I'm just saying they added medical. Another thread mentioned it was actually cheap to lower the deductible, so I'm going to try to keep my eye on that.


It may just be an unofficial term, the policy is distinctly in the "Commercial" side of Geico. They had to cancel my personal policy before starting the new policy under their Commercial department.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

KellyC said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my experience buying a rideshare policy from Geico:
> 
> Pre-Uber I had a pretty decent personal auto policy w/Geico: 100/300/50 liability UM/UIM, Comp, Collision, emergency road service, rental reimbursement, and 1K medpay (or PIP as it's called in some places).
> 
> ...


How much do you pay a month?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> How much do you pay a month?


It's going to be about $115


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

KellyC said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my experience buying a rideshare policy from Geico:
> 
> Pre-Uber I had a pretty decent personal auto policy w/Geico: 100/300/50 liability UM/UIM, Comp, Collision, emergency road service, rental reimbursement, and 1K medpay (or PIP as it's called in some places).
> 
> ...


It's not available in Florida yet it has been wrote and should be available by July.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KellyC said:


> It's going to be about $115


Thats a no brainer than since i pay a little cheaper than that now. What part of illnois do you work and live in? Metropolitan suburban or rural?

Perhaps it will be a lot more since i am in south florida and in some neighborhoods i may need to exchange currency and bring a passport


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Geico just quoted me $186 per month. Kelly, if you go to the Geico rideshare site and want to proceed it takes you directly to their "commercial" insurance section -



KellyC said:


> I guess it's hybrid in that it covers you when you're driving on personal time as well as ridesharing? I'm a little unclear on that tbh.


Look at the URL of the "hybrid" website - it says "commercial."


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

KellyC said:


> It's going to be about $115


Wow! That's a great deal!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

joewatt said:


> Wow! That's a great deal!


I thought so too. Now here's hoping I never have to use it!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

KellyC said:


> It's going to be about $115


If you don't mind my asking, how much were you paying before? If that's too personal, I understand.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

All this is explained in the three periods that are covered in the Uber coverage.

According to Uber, "while you're online with Uber before you accept a request, you are covered by our insurance policy for your *liability* to a third party if you are in an accident when you're at fault." Did you notice that Uber did not mention any coverage for yourself or your car? That's correct. Before you accept a request, if your car is damaged, Uber would NOT cover it; if you are injured by an uninsured driver, again, Uber would NOT cover it either. Because the accident happens while you drive for hire, your personal auto insurance would NOT pay you either even if it would have covered you otherwise!

Why would you contact Uber if there are no passengers in the car?? the first reason is Uber has a $1000.00 deductible.
If you have a accident and NO Uber passengers are involved you contact your private insurance.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for this info guys... i knew geico had an RS option but havent been able to find it. Now i know why and how. Cheers!


----------



## coconutking (May 20, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Thanks for this info guys... i knew geico had an RS option but havent been able to find it. Now i know why and how. Cheers!


I noticed that you're in Bay Area. Unfortunately as I heard that Geico in CA doesn't provide that option.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I will find out tomorrow and report back. Thanks.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I have geico commercial rideshare. I needed it last month when a deer ran infront of me. Car totaled. I told them I was driving for Lyft at the time, no problem. Personal claim would have been denied at this point I think. They reimbursed me for the tow, and gave me a 30 day rental in a 2017 SUV... Pretty good deal... Get the Comp and Collision, and pick the $250 deductible. I had a $1000 deductible, but i wish I had the $250. It only costs a couple dollars more. I'm 35 and my driving record is clean for 10+ years and the car was on 2006 caddy SRX, this only cost me 784 for 1 year. Average $65/mo... I got some quotes for personal auto from statefarm and allstate and they're all like over $140... not even including ridehare. Geico is so much cheaper.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)




----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

*Ridesharing Insurance - FAQs for Rideshare Drivers*

Are you a driver for a rideshare company and wondering how you're going to purchase insurance? GEICO helps answer the questions you might have about ridesharing insurance.


Where is Ridesharing Insurance available?
Is GEICO's Rideshare policy a hybrid policy?
Is everyone eligible?
Who is covered?
What is covered?
What is NOT covered?
What if I have an accident?
*Where is Ridesharing Insurance available?*

We are working as fast as possible to provide Ridesharing Insurance in as many places as we can. Currently, we offer this coverage in:

*AL, AZ, AR, CT, CO, DE, DC, GA, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, MO, NE, NM, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, VT, VA, WA, WV, WI, and WY*.

If you do not see your state, check back frequently as we are continually adding states.

*Is GEICO's Rideshare policy a hybrid policy?*

Yes, our Ridesharing Insurance policy is a hybrid policy and will replace your existing personal auto policy. So not only do you have coverage for personal use, you have the added level of protection for ridesharing; all for a competitive price.

*Is everyone eligible?*

*What if I already have a personal auto policy?*

Our Ridesharing Insurance policy is a hybrid policy and will replace your existing personal auto policy. Once you purchase our policy, you no longer need your personal auto policy.

*Note:* If you have multiple vehicles, you will need to continue personal auto insurance on the vehicles not used for ridesharing.

*Is there a restriction on how many miles I drive?*

Yes, but the majority of drivers qualify for our policy. If you are unsure how many miles you may drive, call us at (866) 509-9444 and we can help.

Typically, a standard commercial auto policy would be better suited for professional/full-time drivers.

*Is there a restriction based on the vehicle I drive?*

Yes. We do not insure high occupancy vehicles such as large vans or buses.

*What if I work for a transportation network company?*

Our Ridesharing Insurance product is only available for personal automobiles used in conjunction with transportation network companies such as Uber and Lyft.

*Who is covered?*

*Who is covered to drive my vehicle?*

In general, you and your family members that reside in your household are covered when driving a vehicle listed on your policy.

Those with frequent access should be listed on your policy.

*What about my passengers?*

You are covered up to the limits on your policy for injuries or property damage sustained by your passengers.

*What is covered?*

*Does my policy provide coverage from App on to App off?*

Yes, when operating the vehicles on your policy and with or without passengers.

*Note:* Rideshare coverage is only provided for vehicles listed on your GEICO Rideshare policy.

*Is damage to my car covered?*

Yes, as long as you purchase comprehensive and collision coverage (also known as full coverage) damage to your vehicle will be covered. We offer a variety of deductibles starting as low as $500.

*When is my vehicle covered outside of rideshare?*

This policy also covers the vehicle for personal usage. However, public transportation services outside of rideshare (taxi, street hails, air shuttles, limos and black car services) are not covered.

*What is not covered?*

*What if I rent (or borrow) another vehicle for rideshare?*

In general, any vehicle you do not own is not covered for rideshare.


----------



## John Binner (Jun 1, 2017)

I am sorry for posting in multiple areas, but unless this gets answered, I am not going to even start driving. I called GEICO this week. Was told they don't write policies for ride sharing in NY, "yet" and then promptly sent me the dreaded "so we heard you were driving for commercial needs" and now I have to send them back a form.

3 other agencies in Albany, NY area flat out said they are NOT ready for this, don't know HOW to write policies for it yet. So I am stuck. Can ANYONE help in Upstate NY or show me someone at Uber with a valid phone number to ask them directly?


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

John Binner said:


> I am sorry for posting in multiple areas, but unless this gets answered, I am not going to even start driving. I called GEICO this week. Was told they don't write policies for ride sharing in NY, "yet" and then promptly sent me the dreaded "so we heard you were driving for commercial needs" and now I have to send them back a form.
> 
> 3 other agencies in Albany, NY area flat out said they are NOT ready for this, don't know HOW to write policies for it yet. So I am stuck. Can ANYONE help in Upstate NY or show me someone at Uber with a valid phone number to ask them directly?


I used to have a policy in NY from them that covered me for delivering for Amazon and it also covered ridesharing. It was pretty cheap and covered all the phases. It was only available if you signed up to drive for Amazon Flex on top of ridesharing though.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm looking at this policy - anyone had any claims experiences with it?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

There is no company that covers rideshare in nys. You are covered by Uber when you drive. In NY Uber must cover you while you are on line. Check in the Uber app for insurance in NY it is Allstate that covers us.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like Geico no longer offer rideshare coverage for GA.

We are working as fast as possible to provide Rideshare Insurance in as many places as we can. Currently, we *do* *not* offer this coverage in:
AK, GA, HI, KY, MI, NV, NJ, NY, NC, TX, and UT.


RussellP said:


> We are working as fast as possible to provide Ridesharing Insurance in as many places as we can. Currently, we offer this coverage in:
> 
> *AL, AZ, AR, CT, CO, DE, DC, GA, ID, IL, IN, IA, KS, LA, ME, MD, MN, MS, MO, NE, NM, ND, OH, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, TX, VT, VA, WA, WV, WI, and WY*.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

I had geico for my personal insurance when I decided to do rideshare and I called them and asked about rideshare and they offer it and said it’d be about $100 more a month than what I was currently paying. I said that’s a no brained so I did it. After driving a year they sent me the renewal and it’s going up $60 a month so I contacted them and they said because I drove so many miles. I called around and the only other company that said they offered it was progressive and it would be almost double so I guess I’ll be staying where I am. I feel it makes more sense than doing the endorsement but I’m open to hearing opinions. I’m in Delaware by the way.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Geico Rideshare insurance is awful. You don't get a mobile app and can't use their regular website. Plus rideshare assistance is way more of a hassle and it's way too expensive.



d1a1v7e8 said:


> I had geico for my personal insurance when I decided to do rideshare and I called them and asked about rideshare and they offer it and said it'd be about $100 more a month than what I was currently paying. I said that's a no brained so I did it. After driving a year they sent me the renewal and it's going up $60 a month so I contacted them and they said because I drove so many miles. I called around and the only other company that said they offered it was progressive and it would be almost double so I guess I'll be staying where I am. I feel it makes more sense than doing the endorsement but I'm open to hearing opinions. I'm in Delaware by the way.


Sounds similar to what i went through. I was already at 220 something a month to start and then got up to 350 + because I had 100+k miles on the car. Shit was getting silly for something where you have to wait for reimbursement checks and don't get the same service as the personal insurance. Now I'm back to paying 1200 a year with better service and liking that way better.

I know New2This has talked about some possible options so I'd hit him up.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Where are you paying $1200 a year and for what type of policy?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

d1a1v7e8 said:


> Where are you paying $1200 a year and for what type of policy?


Hint: It's Geico and it's not commercial.

I don't plan to do it too much longer though as liability and such. I'm simmering down to doing rideshare part time at best pretty soon any way. With that said the guy I mentioned earlier says he uses a rideshare company that isn't much more expensive than what I'm doing that covers rideshare so I'll end up going with that in the next month or so if I know I really want to continue.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Might not be offered in DE. That’s the problem, it’s different in every state. I only drive part time also but I’m too paranoid to go without the full rideshare coverage. Back last year when I first started I had just turned on the app and got rear ended and when I contacted the insurance company they were all over it and insisting on me sending screenshots and proving that I wasn’t driving rideshare but thankfully the person who rear ended me wanted to pay cash and not use insurance companies so I jumped all over that lol but it made me paranoid and not want to go without good coverage.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

d1a1v7e8 said:


> Might not be offered in DE. That's the problem, it's different in every state. I only drive part time also but I'm too paranoid to go without the full rideshare coverage. Back last year when I first started I had just turned on the app and got rear ended and when I contacted the insurance company they were all over it and insisting on me sending screenshots and proving that I wasn't driving rideshare but thankfully the person who rear ended me wanted to pay cash and not use insurance companies so I jumped all over that lol but it made me paranoid and not want to go without good coverage.


Makes sense. I think you're from the central area of the cheap rideshare coverage I've been to. If that's true then I'd check with that guy. Most rideshare insurances available through the big boy companies like progressive and geico are just way too much and not worth bothering with.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok I will


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Geico Rideshare insurance is awful. You don't get a mobile app and can't use their regular website. Plus rideshare assistance is way more of a hassle and it's way too expensive.
> 
> Sounds similar to what i went through. I was already at 220 something a month to start and then got up to 350 + because I had 100+k miles on the car. Shit was getting silly for something where you have to wait for reimbursement checks and don't get the same service as the personal insurance. Now I'm back to paying 1200 a year with better service and liking that way better.
> 
> I know New2This has talked about some possible options so I'd hit him up.


I had an accident and had geico rideshare insurance. I did not have to wait for reimbursement checks when getting my vehicle fixed after the accident. I basically picked an auto repair facility of my choosing and they cut the check directly to that repair facility. I could have had them send me the check directly if I wanted but that was my choice.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

d1a1v7e8 said:


> Might not be offered in DE. That's the problem, it's different in every state. I only drive part time also but I'm too paranoid to go without the full rideshare coverage. Back last year when I first started I had just turned on the app and got rear ended and when I contacted the insurance company they were all over it and insisting on me sending screenshots and proving that I wasn't driving rideshare but thankfully the person who rear ended me wanted to pay cash and not use insurance companies so I jumped all over that lol but it made me paranoid and not want to go without good coverage.


What do you mean by saying the insurance co was all over it? Which insurance co did you have? What was the exact proof they wanted to show that you were not doing rideshare?


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

By all over it I mean they were asking tons of questions and wanting me to show screenshots that proved I wasn’t giving a ride or even online at the time of the accident. I had geico’s rideshare insurance.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

d1a1v7e8 said:


> By all over it I mean they were asking tons of questions and wanting me to show screenshots that proved I wasn't giving a ride or even online at the time of the accident. I had geico's rideshare insurance.


So they wanted you to show you were in stage 1 and not stage 2 or 3. I assume they were eventually satisfied with your proof.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

No they wanted to make sure I was in no stage meaning didn’t have it turned on at all. I never responded because the person who rear ended me decided they wanted to pay out of pocket.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't understand if you had rideshare why would they want you to prove you weren't doing rideshare. Doesn't make sense .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I never had any luck with Geico, going as far back as 1999: every time I'd get a quote from them, it was twice as much as the others. So much for their 15 minutes and 15% nonsense.

So when it came to starting rideshare, last year I started shopping around and decided to try Geico again. The rep on the phone was not just annoying, but he was incredibly belligerent, constantly pushing his hybrid policy, constantly telling me I'm wrong and that I'm making the wrong decision, etc etc. What a slimy lizard.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Don't understand if you had rideshare why would they want you to prove you weren't doing rideshare. Doesn't make sense .


My understanding is that if you were doing rideshare and had coverage as well with Uber that they go and try and get some money from Uber after the fact to limit their out of pocket expenses.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Geico Rideshare insurance is awful. You don't get a mobile app and can't use their regular website. Plus rideshare assistance is way more of a hassle and it's way too expensive.


I dumped USAA, which many say is the best, for Geico Commerical and I couldn't be happier. Only about 20% more for a single point of contact in any accident is wonderful peace of mind. Don't know what I'd need a mobile app for it's a 12-month policy pay it and I'm good.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Authority said:


> I dumped USAA, which many say is the best, for Geico Commerical and I couldn't be happier. Only about 20% more for a single point of contact in any accident is wonderful peace of mind. Don't know what I'd need a mobile app for it's a 12-month policy pay it and I'm good.


I left liberty for geico commercial yesterday. Geico commercial covers delivery for the food apps, not just stage 1 for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

Tell me how Geico would pay millions of dollars for TVs, Radios, magazines, street commercial Ads without charging people hundreds of dollars from their hard work earnings , and don't forget managers end year bonuses. huh


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tony G said:


> Tell me how Geico would pay millions of dollars for TVs, Radios, magazines, street commercial Ads without charging people hundreds of dollars from their hard work earnings , and don't forget managers end year bonuses. huh


Geico commercial is expensive but it is nice to be able to deal with Geico and not Uber or Lyft when something happens.


----------

